# Scum of the Earth!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how horrible!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am glad the dog was saved.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

There are some reallly horrible people in this world and who ever did this is one of them!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree: find the culprit and tie him to the tracks.

There's a terrible cruelty case being investigated in our area right now, in which someone place dark rubber bands around the neck, tail and paws of a black cat. By the time anyone noticed, tissue damage was so severe the poor animal had to be euthanized. People are just disgusting.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> There are some really horrible people in this world and who ever did this is one of them!


My thoughts exactly...stories like this just boils my blood. I could go on, but most wouldn't want to hear what I would like to see happen to whoever did this


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I Feel Very Sick Right Now
Human Species Can Be So Cruel


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

How horrible!!! It's the easiest thing in this world to be nice and show love to animals...yet, there are people who do these horrible things! I hope whoever did this gets caught and punished. And also when Michael Vick gets out of prison, I hope nobody will re-hire him to play football. I hate animal abusers!


----------



## FransuaveDoobney (Oct 23, 2008)

rbuschone said:


> I wish I knew who did this:
> 
> http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/17714317/detail.html
> 
> Not for the reward money, but so I could tie them to the tracks instead!


this is very sad for the dog,
but to use violence again would not make situation better


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was so glad when I found out that she was not killed. What a sweet face she has!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How horrible!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor baby! Thank heavens for the alert train engineer! Hopefully she can be adopted and live a happy life. RIP puppies.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i just do not understand how people can be so cruel.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FransuaveDoobney said:


> this is very sad for the dog,
> but to use violence again would not make situation better


I guess.... violence never solved anything......well maybe WWII

I would not have a problem tying this person to the tracks.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It really defies words - i can never understand why or even how people can do this, if they don't want the dog for whatever reason they should either make arrangements for it to go to a rescue or failing that then they should be responsible and have it humanely put to sleep. 

I just hope that the saying of What Goes Around Comes Around certainly does happen in this case.


----------

